# Tikka barrel swap



## C.Killmaster (Sep 27, 2021)

I've got a Tikka T3 Hunter in 300 WM and I just ordered a factory take off Tikka barrel in 6.5 PRC.  Is there anything else to do for this caliber change besides swapping the barrel?

Another question, do you have to measure/adjust the headspace on a Tikka using another factory barrel or just torque it down properly?  Trying to decide whether I need to take is to a smith or do it myself with a barrel vice and action wrench.  It might be worth buying the tools to do it myself in case I ever want to switch back to 300 WM.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Clemson (Sep 27, 2021)

You absolutely MUST check the headspace.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 27, 2021)

Clemson said:


> You absolutely MUST check the headspace.



How do you adjust it on barrels without a barrel nut?


----------



## TJay (Sep 27, 2021)

I don't know but the guys at Mountain Tactical (Tikkaperformance.com) might be able to shed some light on the subject.


----------



## Clemson (Sep 27, 2021)

If headspace is too short, you have to ream the chamber out.  If it is too long, you have to trim the barrel tenon and the shoulder.  In either case, you really need to get a gunsmith involved.  If you are lucky enough to hit the headspace when screwing the barrel on the first time, you don't need to do either, but you won't know without gauges.  Taking the original barrel off and installing the new barrel requires a barrel vise and an action wrench.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 27, 2021)

Clemson said:


> If headspace is too short, you have to ream the chamber out.  If it is too long, you have to trim the barrel tenon and the shoulder.  In either case, you really need to get a gunsmith involved.  If you are lucky enough to hit the headspace when screwing the barrel on the first time, you don't need to do either, but you won't know without gauges.  Taking the original barrel off and installing the new barrel requires a barrel vise and an action wrench.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 28, 2021)

I have read in the past that many gunsmiths won't do a barrel change on a Tikka because removing the barrel is so difficult. I don't know for sure as I've never done one. But if I did I consider a remage type setup so future caliber changes would be easier.
https://criterionbarrels.com/products/prefits/tikka-pre-fit-barrel/?v=7516fd43adaa


----------



## Clemson (Sep 28, 2021)

Tikka's are no more difficult than Remingtons and Winchesters.  I find them to be among the easiest of actions to rebarrel.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 28, 2021)

Clemson said:


> Tikka's are no more difficult than Remingtons and Winchesters.  I find them to be among the easiest of actions to rebarrel.



One more question if you don't mind.  Once I've had the new barrel installed by a gunsmith and he's made whatever adjustments are needed to it, could I then switch back and forth between the two barrels myself as long as I have the proper headspace gauges to check it after a swap?


----------



## Clemson (Sep 28, 2021)

At least theoretically, yes.  Your scope zero will change with different barrels.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 28, 2021)

once it was set up properly and lathe work done if needed... I would think all you would need is a vice and a Go Gauge.

Are the factory recoil lugs a different material?  I might upgrade them both in the process.  Keep them as a unit...lug n each barrel


----------



## Clemson (Sep 28, 2021)

Tikka T3 recoil lug is integral with the receiver.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 29, 2021)

good deal!...I thought at one time they were aluminum


----------



## aabradley82 (Sep 30, 2021)

If you’re gonna make a switch barrel, put a witness mark on the WM before you turn anything


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 30, 2021)

aabradley82 said:


> If you’re gonna make a switch barrel, put a witness mark on the WM before you turn anything



Great idea, any suggestions on how to do it in an inconspicuous manner?  Maybe the underside where its hidden by the stock?  Use a grinder to make the mark?


----------



## Clemson (Sep 30, 2021)

When I make witness marks, I mark the receiver and the barrel on the bottom of the action.  I use a small (1/4") cold chisel or a center punch, whichever is better for the particular job.


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 30, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> good deal!...I thought at one time they were aluminum


At one time they were. I have a T3 and the recoil lug is aluminum.


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 1, 2021)

I thought the barrels from Criterion came ready to use with no more machining that needed to be done. At least that's what I thought.


----------



## J Gilbert (Oct 12, 2021)

Search this on Youtube, definitely doesn't seem like rocket science based on the videos I've seen, and I bought a Tikka this year so that in the future I could get prefit barrels and change them out myself at home, though that's a down-the-road project for me right now


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 15, 2022)

Been a minute on this thread, but I figured I would follow up.  After the purchase of a barrel vise and an action wrench I was able to remove the factory 300 Win Mag barrel and replace it with a factory take-off 6.5 PRC barrel.  I checked head space and the new barrel checked out great with no machine work.  I had to do some inletting on the wood stock since the new contour was a little beefier, but not too bad.  Took it to the range today and ended up with sub 1/2" groups at 100 yards.  I'm a hunter not a shooter so those results are good for me!


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 16, 2022)

yeah...be careful out there...a sub .5 MOA hunting rifle might turn you into a shooter too


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 16, 2022)

Jester896 said:


> yeah...be careful out there...a sub .5 MOA hunting rifle might turn you into a shooter too



He is a shooter. 

Just ain’t got the memo yet.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 26, 2022)

Jim Boyd said:


> He is a shooter.
> 
> Just ain’t got the memo yet.



I can promise I won't be doing a lot of plinking with this one at $4 a round!  And that's just Federal Fusion, not even some fancy stuff.  I bought the barrel before I realized just how limited the availability of 6.5 PRC ammo.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 26, 2022)

The 6.5 PRC is a good reloaders candidate.... fairly good supply of bullets ...powder available... 

Hold onto your brass ....  Primers can be found ...


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 27, 2022)

BriarPatch99 said:


> The 6.5 PRC is a good reloaders candidate.... fairly good supply of bullets ...powder available...
> 
> Hold onto your brass ....  Primers can be found ...



I don't reload, but I always save all my brass for friends that do.  I've got an old RCBS rock chucker in case I ever want to, but I don't have any other required tools and supplies to reload at this point.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 27, 2022)

You can always send it out to be reloaded by someone with an FFL to do so.


----------

